# My brother says my poodles will eat me



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

If i start feeding them raw. 

I told him I was considering it and he advised against it because if I ever run out of food,, they will kill me and eat me.:afraid:
Death by miniature poodles.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe that's why mine chew on me. I give them raw food, too. 

Uh oh.......


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

preferable to being nibbled to death by ducks!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

You could always sleep with one eye open. 
Just to be sure.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Given a chilly enough house, I reckon I would last my two a couple of years...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Not a chance! 

I'm quite sure that Mr. Picky would turn his nose up even at Fresh Frank.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread is funny and creepy at the same time LOL 

I watched an episode of sex and the city (I don't remember exactly) 
but Miranda's neighbor or someone told her this story of a lady that lived by herself with a cat and she died and the cat ate half her face. Miranda dumped an entire bag of cat food on the floor and was acting so freaked out! It was disturbing yet funny....




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you would be too large for a mini to take down.


----------

